# lib tech t rice pro HP 2012 153 vs 157



## limeoasis (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi everyone looking for some opinion on the sizes for travis rice hp board

Height:5"8
Weight:160lbs
Style: freeride /cruising/bombing/big jumps (no jibbing at all, so dont care for softer flexing boards)

I hear the t rice 153 and 157 are blunted tips, so they ride a size bigger. I ride 157cm usually but many people told me the t rice rides a size bigger. Keep in mind again i like to bomb and carve down hills at high speed and not using this for a jib deck but for bug landings and etc. thanks!


----------



## tomek142 (Apr 16, 2009)

Go with 157.


----------



## danm (Jan 16, 2010)

What's your foot size? I'm 5'5" 160 size 9 boot and ride a T.Rice 157 for all mountain... love it for charging and jumps but I'm looking at something different for next season with a narrower waist.


----------



## limeoasis (Dec 24, 2011)

danm said:


> What's your foot size? I'm 5'5" 160 size 9 boot and ride a T.Rice 157 for all mountain... love it for charging and jumps but I'm looking at something different for next season with a narrower waist.


im a size 8.5 man, im assuming its much harder for you to turn on this mid wide board?


----------



## danm (Jan 16, 2010)

limeoasis said:


> im a size 8.5 man, im assuming its much harder for you to turn on this mid wide board?


With 8.5 feet I would look at the Dark if you want to stay with Mervin. Personally I'm looking at the Gnu Billy Goat, NS Cobra and Raptor for next season... 
All have a narrower waist than the T.Rice. Don't get me wrong, I love the board but it's a bit of work to turn if you're not maching...


----------



## limeoasis (Dec 24, 2011)

danm said:


> With 8.5 feet I would look at the Dark if you want to stay with Mervin. Personally I'm looking at the Gnu Billy Goat, NS Cobra and Raptor for next season...
> All have a narrower waist than the T.Rice. Don't get me wrong, I love the board but it's a bit of work to turn if you're not maching...


for dark series and billy goat, im assuming you'd suggest a 156cm for my stats?


----------



## danm (Jan 16, 2010)

limeoasis said:


> for dark series and billy goat, im assuming you'd suggest a 156cm for my stats?


YEP! If it's your only board and you get some pow days you might want to go one size up. Fortunately I have a 160 Mullet for pow days so I'm looking at 155-156 for my next all mountain board...


----------



## limeoasis (Dec 24, 2011)

danm said:


> YEP! If it's your only board and you get some pow days you might want to go one size up. Fortunately I have a 160 Mullet for pow days so I'm looking at 155-156 for my next all mountain board...


would the t rice 157 work as a pow board though? or its still on the short side, despite the blunted tips


----------



## danm (Jan 16, 2010)

limeoasis said:


> would the t rice 157 work as a pow board though? or its still on the short side, despite the blunted tips


Only if you do a bunch of switch riding in pow...


----------



## limeoasis (Dec 24, 2011)

danm said:


> Only if you do a bunch of switch riding in pow...


i see, hv you tried the t rice in 153 ? Im just wondering cuz the width is smaller on it


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

the banana magic is very similar to the t-rice and is a cm narrower. it is great for all the things you mentioned.

if you want a good board for riding pow, pick up a pow specific board, i picked up a charlie slasher for 320 bucks at my shop, other good ones would be the jones hovercraft, salomon powder snake, and next years battalion camel toe, all those are right at 400 bucks and i would say its worth it, they make powder much easier and more fun. There will probably be some killer deals on these boards at the end of this season too.


----------



## limeoasis (Dec 24, 2011)

Riley212 said:


> the banana magic is very similar to the t-rice and is a cm narrower. it is great for all the things you mentioned.
> 
> if you want a good board for riding pow, pick up a pow specific board, i picked up a charlie slasher for 320 bucks at my shop, other good ones would be the jones hovercraft, salomon powder snake, and next years battalion camel toe, all those are right at 400 bucks and i would say its worth it, they make powder much easier and more fun. There will probably be some killer deals on these boards at the end of this season too.


i see i see, thanks for the suggestions. i checked lib's website, they say the banana magic 157 is 254 mm =S , and t rice 157 is 258mm, should i still look for a smaller size?? I have size 8.5 boots btw


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

I have a boot size 9 and I ride a NS SL 155 which has a waist width of 251 and that has never been a problem for me.
The Trice 153 has a waist width of 253, which is pretty much the same.

For the record, an inch is equal to 25.4 millimeters and a millimeter is 0.03937007874015748 inches. So that's really not a whole lot.


----------



## limeoasis (Dec 24, 2011)

lo0p said:


> I have a boot size 9 and I ride a NS SL 155 which has a waist width of 251 and that has never been a problem for me.
> The Trice 153 has a waist width of 253, which is pretty much the same.
> 
> For the record, an inch is equal to 25.4 millimeters and a millimeter is 0.03937007874015748 inches. So that's really not a whole lot.


Thanks for the reply. Im looking at lib tech's dark series which has a waist width of 24.9mm for 155cm and the nu billy goat 156cm with a waist width of 24.8mm, wud these be suitable for a size 8 boot for my stats?


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

limeoasis said:


> Thanks for the reply. Im looking at lib tech's dark series which has a waist width of 24.9mm for 155cm and the nu billy goat 156cm with a waist width of 24.8mm, wud these be suitable for a size 8 boot for my stats?


I don't know, size 8 may be pushing it. Try to demo if you can.


----------

